# Onam - Athapookkalam



## veerasundark (Dec 10, 2007)

​


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 10, 2007)

i like it but the things in the corners are distracting


----------



## veerasundark (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah... but I was not able to avoid those things in the corner!


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 10, 2007)

haha i understand, its cool toh nonetheless. but what is it?


----------



## veerasundark (Dec 11, 2007)

Itz called as *Athapookkalam* - we usually make it during the *Onam* celebrations in Kerala,India.

If you want to see more pookkalam photos, *click here*


----------



## Glassjaw (Dec 11, 2007)

Aren't they made with colored rice?  Or am I thinking of something else?

Nice shot though.


----------

